# rien de personnel vous pouvez créer un fil sur les noms de ville "rigolos"



## macinside (21 Mars 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la je viens de découvrir une ville dans le 91 qui s'appelle MEROBERT ...non rien :rateau:


----------



## Lila (21 Mars 2006)

...rancunier !  

moi j'ai une ville à mon nom !


----------



## takamaka (21 Mars 2006)

*montcul*


----------



## le_magi61 (21 Mars 2006)

Bourg la reine :love:

Choisy le roi


----------



## macinside (21 Mars 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...rancunier !
> 
> moi j'ai une ville à mon nom !



j'y suis né


----------



## supermoquette (21 Mars 2006)

paris


----------



## fredintosh (21 Mars 2006)

Piney dans l'Aube



			
				takamaka a dit:
			
		

> montcul


La ville exacte s'appelle Montcuq, je crois  (_vive Desproges !)_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Mars 2006)

Y'a bien Seuhk Maï Dîc, en Thaïlande... Mais je ne suis pas sûr de l'orthographe...


----------



## le_magi61 (21 Mars 2006)

Duranus, dans les Alpes Maritimes

Mouais, dans le 44


----------



## Luc G (21 Mars 2006)

Chantegrenouille, en Lozère


----------



## le_magi61 (21 Mars 2006)

Chanu, dans l'Orne...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2006)

Arnac-la-poste, dans je ne sais quel département de l'ouest


----------



## gKatarn (21 Mars 2006)

Mézidon, 14.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Mars 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Mézidon, 14.



Venant de toi ; je doute... :mouais: ...  ...


----------



## le_magi61 (21 Mars 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Mézidon, 14.


Le vrai nom est "Mezidon canon "


----------



## Lila (21 Mars 2006)

..Poil..dans le Morvan ....

...berceau de toute l'humanité !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2006)

Vatan dans le 36.

et pourtant ce village n'est pas désert.:love:


----------



## bens (21 Mars 2006)

Corps Nuds... Ille-et-Vilaine (35)


----------



## maiwen (21 Mars 2006)

grolay ... je sais plus où


----------



## duracel (21 Mars 2006)

Camembert.

et 

Boulay.


----------



## fredintosh (21 Mars 2006)

Nancy


_(quand on y réfléchit bien...)_


----------



## gKatarn (21 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Venant de toi ; je doute... :mouais: ...  ...



Nan, ne pas douter tu dois  

Et si tu avais écouté les Grosses Têtes étant jeune, tu te rappelerais d'une Mme Méluisi (orthographe approximative mais phonétiquement correcte) habitant à Mézidon :love: 


Sinon, ta ville en Thaïlande, c'est dans la province Danh Tong Kuh ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Nancy
> 
> 
> _(quand on y réfléchit bien...)_




ça aurait put être normand !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Mars 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, ta ville en Thaïlande, c'est dans qla province Danh Tong Ku ?



Je vois que Monsieur est un vrai globe trotter    :love:


----------



## Galatée (21 Mars 2006)

Chirac, dans le Massif Central.


----------



## Lila (21 Mars 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, ta ville en Thaïlande, c'est dans la province Danh Tong Kuh ?



...une vallée aux pentes abruptes et glissantes ..comme ici


----------



## supermoquette (21 Mars 2006)

Non rien


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Mars 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...une vallée aux pentes abruptes et glissantes ..comme ici



Tourisme sexuel?  .... C'est bon! J'ai les noms!


----------



## Fondug (21 Mars 2006)

Sachlingue, dans l'bas rhin...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2006)

Orgelet dans le Jura français


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Non rien






			
				Vradin a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à supermoquette



   Je veux un SM pour Noël!!!:bebe:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2006)

plaisir


on se rassure comme on peut.


----------



## gKatarn (21 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je veux un SM pour Noël!!!:bebe:


Nanananananan, mauvaise idée  :love:


----------



## Luc G (21 Mars 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Chirac, dans le Massif Central.



Oui, en Lozère même où il y a aussi "le Pompidou" et "Barre-des-Cévennes"

Comment ça, la charte ?


----------



## gKatarn (21 Mars 2006)

Montaigu la Brisette (50).


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Mars 2006)

La digue la digueuuuuuuuuuuuuu...


----------



## Luc G (21 Mars 2006)

Glandage dans la Drôme : idéal pour une AES ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Mars 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Chirac, dans le Massif Central.




*Hors sujet*
le nom de ce bled n'a rien de rigolo.


----------



## gKatarn (21 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> La digue la digueuuuuuuuuuuuuu...



Mais arrêteuuuuuuuuuuuu !!!! TOUS les noms de bled que j'ai cités existent vraiment 


Tiens, un autre : Le Gâteau (78) :miam:




---
Tiens, manquait plus que l'cochon


----------



## duracel (21 Mars 2006)

Schwindratzheim (67270)


----------



## Lila (21 Mars 2006)

si c'est rond c'est pas carré...

....


----------



## Luc G (21 Mars 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Hors sujet*
> le nom de ce bled n'a rien de rigolo.



Il faut savoir rire de tout. Il y a même, juste à côté : "le Truc de Saint-Bonnet de Chirac"  
(Un truc, par là, c'est un petit sommet)


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Mars 2006)

Moncontour et Crots


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Mars 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Moncontour...



...ne

Je sors


----------



## Luc G (21 Mars 2006)

Montner dans les pyrénées-orientales (on ne prononce pas le r final )


----------



## Luc G (21 Mars 2006)

Cucugnan, bien sûr (dans l'Aude et pas en Provence contrairement à ce que beaucoup croient )


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Cucugnan, bien sûr ...



... Dont le curé a plus de maintient que celui de Camaret...


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Mars 2006)

Le Gros-Morne et Pruno


----------



## gKatarn (21 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Dont le curé a plus de maintient que celui de Camaret...



La Charte bordel


----------



## mado (21 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Cucugnan, bien sûr (dans l'Aude et pas en Provence contrairement à ce que beaucoup croient )


 
et dont l'auberge vaut plus que le détour :love:


----------



## Luc G (21 Mars 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> et dont l'auberge vaut plus que le détour :love:



Si tu parles de celle d'en haut, elle vient de changer de propriétaire


----------



## Paski.pne (21 Mars 2006)

La Motte (22600) Mouille (22600) et Jouy (28300)


OK,  je sors... :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Mars 2006)

Dizimieu et Chatte en Isère


----------



## tirhum (21 Mars 2006)

le hameau de...."*la pissotière à madame*", en Seine-maritime à côté du Havre.....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Mars 2006)

Vivement que cette grosse truffe d'Yves Duteil nous torche une bonne ritournelle dont il a le secret avec tout ça... J'en salive rien que d'y penser... :rateau:


----------



## sofiping (21 Mars 2006)

Suze la Rousse ... ça le fait non !!!??


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2006)

... et dit avec l'accent Le Peuchapatte :love:

et non loin y' a aussi  Les Breuleux et la Chaux-des-Breuleux... voir la carte 

situation:  Jura suisse, Franches-Montagnes


----------



## Luc G (21 Mars 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:
			
		

> La Motte (22600) Mouille (22600) et Jouy (28300)
> 
> 
> OK,  je sors... :rose:



Des Mottes, y en a quasiment à tous les coins de rue  :

de la Petite Motte à la Grande-Motte en passant par la Motte du Caire (en Provence, pas en Égypte )


----------



## jeep2nine (21 Mars 2006)

Saint-Jean-du-Doigt (29630), pas très loin de Morlaix...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (21 Mars 2006)

Corsaint dans le 21 et Dupineau dans le 49 (spécialement pour Pascal 77)


----------



## toys (21 Mars 2006)

ici la triquerie


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2006)

(re ) Pour honorer Spielberg : Baisy-Thy dans le Brabant wallon


----------



## Nephou (21 Mars 2006)

&#8212; Dizy-le-Gros
&#8212; L&#8217;Épine-aux-Bois
&#8212; Gland
&#8212; Hamégicourt
&#8212; Pisseleux
&#8212; Le Donjon _pour aller avec le ban
_&#8212; Mercy
&#8212; Le Tampon
&#8212; Entre-Deux
&#8212; Hodent
&#8212; Lucy-sur-Cure _ça me fait rire aussi ça_
&#8212; Fourtou _ 
[&#8230;]
_


----------



## krystof (21 Mars 2006)

Villedieu-les-Poêles


----------



## Nephou (21 Mars 2006)

&#8212; Fournoulès   
&#8212; Fourqueux


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2006)

_Jambes_ à côté de _Bouge_ (province de Namur)


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

>  Dizy-le-Gros
>  LÉpine-aux-Bois
>  Gland
>  Hamégicourt
> ...



Bon, lui: l'est hors jeu, c'est 1 par 1 qu'il faut jouer....



Ts, tsss!


----------



## Lila (21 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Bon, lui: l'est hors jeu, c'est 1 par 1 qu'il faut jouer....
> 
> Ts, tsss!



..euuuuuh ...lui il peut


----------



## Nephou (21 Mars 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ZRXolivier a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1º oui je peux
2º x noms de ville dans  x contributions de suite dans une période inférieure à trois heures (temps d'édition) ça s'appelle du _flooding_ et ça conduit au ban de 24 heures
3º le modo à toujours raison

bisous by Nephou


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2006)

4° Je plussoie


----------



## toys (21 Mars 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> 1º oui je peux
> 2º x noms de ville dans  x contributions de suite dans une période inférieure à trois heures (temps d'édition) ça s'appelle du _flooding_ et ça conduit au ban de 24 heures
> 3º le modo à toujours raison
> 
> bisous by Nephou




5° dans le cas ou le règlement n'a pas prévus de règle se référer a la règle N°3.


----------



## supermoquette (21 Mars 2006)

Dites c'est finn qui a inventé l'Edithon, c't'ait juste question copyright tout ça


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Dites c'est finn qui a inventé l'Edithon, c't'ait juste question copyright tout ça



heu, désolé, c'est quoi l'edithon? question de nioube mais bon, là c'est quand même très dure à résoudre.

sinon: 

morlaix: finistère


----------



## toys (21 Mars 2006)

la chatte dans le 38

le truc con : j'habite a chatte. Sa fait pas superbe sur un rendez-vous.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> heu, désolé, c'est quoi l'edithon? question de nioube mais bon, là c'est quand même très dure à résoudre.
> 
> sinon:
> 
> morlaix: finistère


Pour trouver ce dont parle SM, utilises la recherche...

Et pour Morlaix : Déjà dit...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> la chatte dans le 38
> 
> le truc con : j'habite a chatte. Sa fait pas superbe sur un rendez-vous.


Pile poil ce à quoi je m'attendais dans ce fil. Peu lisent ce que disent les autres, tous espèrent trouver la meilleure blague du siècle, aucun y arrive...


----------



## toys (21 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Pile poil ce à quoi je m'attendais dans ce fil. Peu lisent ce que disent les autres, tous espèrent trouver la meilleure blague du siècle, aucun y arrive...


pas vue et j'en suis tout fort désolé ! 
et j'ai lue les autres poste .

pour le bien de ce fil je m'auto banni une heure ou deux (en fait j'ai des truc a faire mais sa fait bien style le mec responsable et tout.)


----------



## supermoquette (21 Mars 2006)

Guantanamo


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> pas vue et j'en suis tout fort désolé !
> et j'ai lue les autres poste .
> 
> pour le bien de ce fil je m'auto banni une heure ou deux (en fait j'ai des truc a faire mais sa fait bien style le mec responsable et tout.)


Pas de panique Toys. Ce n'est pas personnel. C'est une remarque d'ordre général


----------



## Lila (21 Mars 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> pour le bien de ce fil je m'auto banni.....



moi aussi 

...l'est content SM ? 

..mais juste de ce tradada.... 
(parce qu'en plus les liens vers le ma** sont invalides maintenant ..alors ça veut plus rien dire...


----------



## joubichou (21 Mars 2006)

C'est pas MONTCUL mais MONTCUQ


----------



## jpmiss (21 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Y'a bien Seuhk Maï Dîc, en Thaïlande... Mais je ne suis pas sûr de l'orthographe...


Ah ouais je connais, c'est a coté de Khys Maï Has.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais je connais, c'est a coté de Khys Maï Has.



ça, c'est sur l'ile de puhket.:love:


----------



## maiwen (21 Mars 2006)

bah après tout


----------



## al02 (21 Mars 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..*Poil*..dans le Morvan ....
> 
> ...berceau de toute l'humanité !!!!



La patrie d'Hégésippe Simon !  :love:


----------



## Luc G (21 Mars 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas MONTCUL mais MONTCUQ




Pour information : il y a beau donjon dans Montcuq (j'y peux rien, c'est comme ça ) mais il a été foudroyé et on n'a plus le droit d'y grimper


----------



## mado (21 Mars 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas MONTCUL mais MONTCUQ


 
Pourtant dans le Rhône (69, je précise  ), y'en a bien un..


----------



## Luc G (21 Mars 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant dans le Rhône (69, je précise  ), y'en a bien un..



Encore heureux que ce ne soit pas dans le Bas-Rhin


----------



## alèm (21 Mars 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..Poil..dans le Morvan ....
> 
> ...berceau de toute l'humanité !!!!



qui n'est pas si loin d'*Anus* sis à côté de Vézelay dans l'Yonne... 


j'aime bien aussi même s'il n'y a rien de drôle : Y, Treux et Cayeux dans la Somme (Y voulant dire hameau... ils sont contents les Upsiloniens... ), Treux : veut dire Trous et ça se vérifie sur place... et Cayeux ne démérite pas son nom avec son immense plage de galets (cayeu = caillou en picard)


----------



## alèm (21 Mars 2006)

Personne n'a pensé à d'autres noms picards ou nordistes ? genre Gland (Aisne) ou Berck (Pod'Colé)?

j'avais un pote qui s'appelait Bellegueule et dont la famille venait de Berck... sensation étrange...


----------



## arnaud.ll (21 Mars 2006)

jeep2nine a dit:
			
		

> Saint-Jean-du-Doigt (29630), pas très loin de Morlaix...




D'ailleurs je me souviens d'un titre de Ouest France qui nous avait fait beaucoup rire dans la rédaction à l'époque... C'était au sujet d'une nationale qui fonalement s'arreterait dans le bourg sans continuer plus loin...

Et le titre fût... :mouais: 

"Saint Jean du Doigt dans le cul de sac"

ps. véridique...


----------



## le_magi61 (21 Mars 2006)

C'est aussi une chanson de Thomas Fersen 


			
				Wiki a dit:
			
		

> Saint-Jean-du-Doigt est le titre d'une chanson d'un album de Thomas Fersen (Pièce montée des grands jours) : cette chanson, se voulant légèrement grivoise, raconte les tribulations amoureuses de Blaise, jeune habitant de Saint-Jean-du-Doigt.


----------



## supermoquette (21 Mars 2006)

Saint Jean du Doigt : je mémorise, ça remplacera avantageusement Mon Doc!


----------



## macinside (21 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Personne n'a pensé à d'autres noms picards ou nordistes ? genre Gland (Aisne) ou Berck (Pod'Colé)?
> 
> j'avais un pote qui s'appelait Bellegueule et dont la famille venait de Berck... sensation étrange...



ils font fort les publicitaires pour nous vendre berck plage


----------



## macinside (21 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Saint Jean du Doigt : je mémorise, ça remplacera avantageusement Mon Doc!




on t'invite momo


----------



## Fulvio (21 Mars 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Piney dans l'Aube
> 
> 
> La ville exacte s'appelle Montcuq, je crois  (_vive Desproges !)_



Si si, y a aussi Montcul, pas loin de chez moi (c'est un hameau de Colombier-Saugnieu, commune sur lequel s'étend une partie de l'aéroport Lyon-St-Exupéry). Dans le même genre, la colline qui surplombe le village de mon enfance s'appelle le Cumont.


----------



## Fulvio (21 Mars 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas MONTCUL mais MONTCUQ



Ah mais ! Qu'est-ce que je viens de dire ? Y a des coups de pieds... (trop facile...)


----------



## fredintosh (21 Mars 2006)

Fulvio a dit:
			
		

> Si si, y a aussi Montcul, pas loin de chez moi (c'est un hameau de Colombier-Saugnieu, commune sur lequel s'étend une partie de l'aéroport Lyon-St-Exupéry). Dans le même genre, la colline qui surplombe le village de mon enfance s'appelle le Cumont.



Ah, désolé.  
Puisque tu es de la région, sais-tu si l'origine de ces noms a un rapport avec ce à quoi nous pensons ?


----------



## supermoquette (21 Mars 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on t'invite momo


 :mouais: 









:affraid:


----------



## macinside (21 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu ira juste dans moncul


----------



## Fulvio (21 Mars 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Ah, désolé.
> Puisque tu es de la région, sais-tu si l'origine de ces noms a un rapport avec ce à quoi nous pensons ?



Si j'avais eu l'occasion de te répondre de vive voix, j'aurais écarquillé les yeux, gonflé mes joues et soufflé sans trop ouvrir les lèvres, comme on fait pour dire "je sais pas", et en serait sorti le son "prout". Mais là, par écrit, je peux pas faire ma blague pas drôle.


----------



## nobuane (21 Mars 2006)

a coté de chez moi: Joinville :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:  (Haute Marne 52)


----------



## fredintosh (21 Mars 2006)

Fulvio a dit:
			
		

> Si j'avais eu l'occasion de te répondre de vive voix, j'aurais écarquillé les yeux, gonflé mes joues et soufflé sans trop ouvrir les lèvres, comme on fait pour dire "je sais pas", et en serait sorti le son "prout". Mais là, par écrit, je peux pas faire ma blague pas drôle.



        Moi, ça me fait rire, mais bon, je suis un peu fatigué ce soir.
 
Donc, en résumé, c'est une région très venteuse, par chez toi...


----------



## macinside (21 Mars 2006)

nobuane a dit:
			
		

> a coté de chez moi: Joinville :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:  (Haute Marne 52)




moi j'ai joinville le pont  a coté :rateau:


----------



## nobuane (21 Mars 2006)

Dangereux le pont quand même :rateau:


----------



## Luc G (21 Mars 2006)

Fulvio a dit:
			
		

> la colline qui surplombe le village de mon enfance s'appelle le Cumont.



je restais sur les noms de villages sans étendre aux lieux-dits, sinon on n'est pas couchés  : pour rester dans le ton et en se limitant aux Corbières, les collines ont parfois des noms fleuris : à côté de Lagrasse, il y a "les fesses de Charlemagne". Il y a même une randonnée "balisée" pour y faire un tour. 

En revenant plus près de la côté, vers Fraysse-des-Corbières, il y a "les Estrons de la vieille". Bon, j'arrête là pour l'heure, je voudrais pas qu'on se méprenne sur les sujets culturels qui me tiennent le plus à coeur.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2006)

arnaud.ll a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs je me souviens d'un titre de Ouest France qui nous avait fait beaucoup rire dans la rédaction à l'époque... C'était au sujet d'une nationale qui fonalement s'arreterait dans le bourg sans continuer plus loin...
> 
> Et le titre fût... :mouais:
> 
> ...



C'est le village natal de Tanguy PRIGENT, syndicaliste paysan socialiste avant-guerre, résistant et Ministre de l'Agriculture à la Libération. Il a réformé le statut du fermage (çà doit rien dire à la plupart mais c'était une petite révolution dans le domaine social agricole). 
In Mémoriam.


----------



## takamaka (22 Mars 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> La ville exacte s'appelle Montcuq, je crois [/I]



Non c'est *Montcul*, commune Colombier Saugnieu, département du Rhône. A quelques pas de l'aéroport international de Lyon Saint-Exupéry.

Mes parents habitent à 10km, alors... :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Mars 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai une ville à mon nom !



J'en connais un autre


----------



## takamaka (22 Mars 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

>  Le Tampon
>  Entre-Deux
> []
> [/I]



Ca c'est à la Réunion ! Yes!


----------



## takamaka (22 Mars 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas MONTCUL mais MONTCUQ




Grrrrrrr, vous faites exprès ou quoi ?  

MONTCUL c'est pas le montcuq de Desproges !!!


Heureusement Fulvio sait lui !!!


----------



## Patamach (22 Mars 2006)

POUFFONDS. 79500 - Deux Sevres
La ville des bouffons ...


----------



## Patamach (22 Mars 2006)

LE BATARD 69440 - Rhone Alpes.
La ville des .... :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (22 Mars 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> J'en connais un autre


Ah non j'ai déjà posté Le Ban


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah non j'ai déjà posté Le Ban



J'ai oublié de préciser qu'il fallait fusionné Benjamin et moi


----------



## macinside (22 Mars 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> J'ai oublié de préciser qu'il fallait fusionné Benjamin et moi



c'est pas le bon sujet chère beau frere


----------



## gKatarn (23 Mars 2006)

Pendant mes vacances l'été dernier, deux noms de villages m'ont fait rigoler à côté de Bergerac en remontant le cours de la Dordogne : 
- La Conne 
- Cours de Pile 
Un peu plus au sud, il y a : Conne-de-Labarde. Je ne voudrais pas faire de mauvais esprit [ce n'est pas le genre du Trooper ] mais il y a bcp de "conne" en Dordogne :rose:


----------



## Luc G (23 Mars 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Pendant mes vacances l'été dernier, deux noms de villages m'ont fait rigoler à côté de Bergerac en remontant le cours de la Dordogne :
> - La Conne
> - Cours de Pile
> Un peu plus au sud, il y a : Conne-de-Labarde. Je ne voudrais pas faire de mauvais esprit [ce n'est pas le genre du Trooper ] mais il y a bcp de "conne" en Dordogne :rose:



Je n'ai plus souvenir de ces bleds, il faudrait que je vérifie. Mais, il faut savoir que dans le midi, le nom "la caune" est très fréquent puisqu'il veut simplement dire la grotte. Il y a d'ailleurs Lacaune, capitale du cochon  enfin de la charcuterie (le bonjour au pur fils ).


----------



## Nephou (23 Mars 2006)

à part Conne-de-Labarde je ne trouve pas les autres 

_pour ceux qui veulent vérifier : l'INSEE est leur meilleur ami _


----------



## Luc G (23 Mars 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> à par Conne-de-Labarde je ne trouve pas les autres



Si tu t'embêtes, cherche Conat ou mieux encore Conas, tu trouveras de quoi te distraire 

(pas en Dordogne, je précise : pyrénées-orientales, hérault)


----------



## gKatarn (23 Mars 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> à par Conne-de-Labarde je ne trouve pas les autres



Pars de Bergerac et remonte le cours de la Dordogne sur qq km : c'est sur la rive sud


----------



## Nephou (23 Mars 2006)

Sans-doute, mais il ne figure pas dans la liste des communes de France de l'INSEE 



			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Si tu t'embêtes, cherche Conat ou mieux encore Conas, tu trouveras de quoi te distraire
> 
> (pas en Dordogne, je précise : pyrénées-orientales, hérault)


Je m'embête pas : j'ai téléchargé le fichier de l'INSEE et je fait une recherche de toutes les occurences dans subethaedit parmis les 40294 référencées


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2006)

CORPS NUDS en Ile et Vialine a été cité plus haut. Mais ce qui est cocasse c'est q'à peu de distance, sur le même axe qui mène à Rennes, il y a un NOUVOITOU.


----------



## gKatarn (23 Mars 2006)

La Conne est rattachée à Bergerac (24100) et Cours-de-Pile a la CP 24520.

Ce ne sont peut-être que des lieux-dits


----------



## Luc G (23 Mars 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Sans-doute, mais il ne figure pas dans la liste des communes de France de l'INSEE
> 
> 
> Je m'embête pas : j'ai téléchargé le fichier de l'INSEE et je fait une recherche de toutes les occurences dans subethaedit parmis les 40294 référencées



Les communes, c'est un peu limitatif  Tous les villages ne sont pas chef-lieu de commune, loin s'en faut !

(Pour les lieux-dits, c'est autre chose : ça peut être vaiment marrant mais il y en a vraiment beaucoup et, en plus, les noms sont parfois fluctuants)


----------



## Galatée (23 Mars 2006)

Il y a aussi :
-Les Crottes (83)
-Les Crottes (84)
-Les Crottes (07)
-Les Crottes (13)
-Les Crottes (06)
-Bas-de-Crottes (70)
-Crotte-en-Pithiverais (45)
-La Crotte (07)
-La Crotte (58)
-La Crotte (40)

On vit vraiment dans un pays de bouseux...  :love:  :love:  :love:
Et désolée pour le manque de poésie...


----------



## tirhum (23 Mars 2006)

un bled (hameau ?!) nommé "*les coches*" en dessous du domaine skiable de La Plagne.....


----------



## yvos (23 Mars 2006)

y'a un bled qui s'appelle Jahrom, en Iran


----------



## gKatarn (23 Mars 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Il y a aussi :
> -Les Crottes (83)
> ...



Avec un parrain comme le tien, il n'y a plus rien qui m'étonne


----------



## Aurélie85 (23 Mars 2006)

Gland?


----------



## supermoquette (23 Mars 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:
			
		

> Gland?


Merci, j'osais pas l'dire, il a déjà été posté mais comme nom de ville française, mais mais mais nous aussi on a nos glands


----------



## gKatarn (23 Mars 2006)

Dans quel forum département ?


----------



## supermoquette (23 Mars 2006)

Canton de Vaud nioubie  en face de chez huexxley/dool/captain


----------



## Aurélie85 (23 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Merci, j'osais pas l'dire, il a déjà été posté mais comme nom de ville française, mais mais mais nous aussi on a nos glands



Et on en est fières!


----------



## Nobody (23 Mars 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> MONTCUL c'est pas le montcuq de Desproges !!!



C'était pas Desproges, c'était Daniel Prévost.

Sinon, il y a Mettet, Loncin, Hannut.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Canton de Vaud nioubie  en face de chez huexxley/dool/captain



On m'a parlé d'un "Porc en truie" dans le Jura Suisse. Tu confirmes ?


----------



## Aurélie85 (23 Mars 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> On m'a parlé d'un "Porc en truie" dans le Jura Suisse. Tu confirmes ?



Je peux confirmer! Porrentruy existe effectivement...

http://www.porrentruy.ch/


----------



## Momo-du-56 (23 Mars 2006)

Moi aussi j'y allais en vacances quand j'étais une ch'tite nenfant


----------



## takamaka (23 Mars 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> C'était pas Desproges, c'était Daniel Prévost.



Ouais, on peut ajouter Coluche, Toto, Moustic, y sont nombreux à en avoir déclarer la paternité...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (23 Mars 2006)

Pas très loin d'où je demeure en Bretagne : un petit bled ou un lieu-dit (je ne sais plus) :
KER CHOPINE !!!!!!!   ... no comment .....


----------



## Fondug (23 Mars 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, on peut ajouter Coluche, Toto, Moustic, y sont nombreux à en avoir déclarer la paternité...


 
Yep mais Prévost avait fait un reportage avec le maire de montcuq, à base de "monsieur l'maire, la spécialité de Montélimar, c'est le nougat. Et montcuq, c'est du poulet ?"

Les nuls déclarèrent plus tard "A jouy en josas, les matelas grincent..."


----------



## takamaka (23 Mars 2006)

Donc *Montcul*, le vrai, c'est le MIEN !!!


----------



## Luc G (23 Mars 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Il y a aussi :
> -Les Crottes (83)
> -Les Crottes (84)
> -Les Crottes (07)
> ...



Je peux t'en rajouter un de "les Crottes", un hameau en Lozère sur le Causse de Sauveterre.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mars 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> -Crotte-en-Pithiverais (45)



Celle ci doit être une crotte de rat, puisqu'à proximité, on trouve "Ramoulu" (entre Pithivier et Malesherbes)


----------



## fredintosh (23 Mars 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> C'était pas Desproges, c'était Daniel Prévost.



C'est vrai, mais il me semblait que Desproges était aussi avec Prevost dans ce reportage... P'têt bien qu't'as raison, Nobody, faut que je revoie mes classiques...
Je dois confondre avec l'épisode du boudin blanc...


----------



## r0m1 (24 Mars 2006)

roquefort la bedoule pres de chez moi, pas spécialement drole, mais moi ca me fait toujours marrer quand je vois le panneau... je sais je sais , on se contente de peu parfois


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Mars 2006)

Oui... Mais pense à regarder la route...


----------



## le_magi61 (24 Mars 2006)

Saint Hilaire le Harcouet 

Sur les panneaux d'indication, il est indiqué "St Hilaire le H"


----------



## alèm (24 Mars 2006)

Orvault (jusque là tout va bien) mais le sous-titre "Botte d'Asperges" me laisse perplexe à chaque fois que je roule vers Vannes...


----------



## Saltabadil (24 Mars 2006)

Sinon, il y a aussi Gonneville-la-Mallet.

Pas drôle en soi mais c'est le proverbe qui l'accompagne qui est plutôt cocasse (à prononcer avec l'accent cauchois) : "y a plus d'cocus que d'vach à lait"


----------



## Luc G (24 Mars 2006)

Le Minervois et ses alentours ont quelques noms qui m'ont toujours amusé mais c'est parfois, je le crains, un peu trop personnel, pour passionner les forumeurs de MacGé. Mais il y a quand même quelques lieux-dits qui devraient leur plaire, à commencer par un célèbre lieu de pélerinage : Notre-dame du spasme.

Je m'abstiendrais des commentraires, je ne vais pas faire un cours d'histoire religieuse


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2006)

Lôzzzane,
_
(dês le moment où la Bossette nous devient indigeste....)_


----------



## r0m1 (24 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Notre-dame du spasme.
> 
> Je m'abstiendrais des commentraires, je ne vais pas faire un cours d'histoire religieuse



il me plait beaucoup ton lieu de pélerinage :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2006)

La Crétine (Le Châtellier) 61450 France


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2006)

Saint-Christophe-en-Boucherie 36400 France


----------



## rezba (24 Mars 2006)

Fulvio a dit:
			
		

> Si si, y a aussi Montcul, pas loin de chez moi (c'est un hameau de Colombier-Saugnieu, commune sur lequel s'étend une partie de l'aéroport Lyon-St-Exupéry). Dans le même genre, la colline qui surplombe le village de mon enfance s'appelle le Cumont.



J'ai traversé ce bled si souvent, il était sur la route que prenait mon père pour aller de chez lui à chez sa mère. Au début, ça s'appelait Montcul, tout simplement. Puis, ça c'est appelé Colombier-Montcul.

Comme disait Frédéric Dard, qui était une vague voisin, c'est la colline de Montcul, sur La Commode.


----------



## mado (24 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> J'ai traversé ce bled si souvent, il était sur la route que prenait mon père pour aller de chez lui à chez sa mère. Au début, ça s'appelait Montcul, tout simplement. Puis, ça c'est appelé Colombier-Montcul.
> 
> Comme disait Frédéric Dard, qui était une vague voisin, c'est la colline de Montcul, sur La Commode.



Il me sembait bien. Mais j'ai rien trouvé là dessus, sur l'historique des changements de noms, et je n'ai pas fait confiance à mémoire.


----------



## alèm (24 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> J'ai traversé ce bled si souvent, il était sur la route que prenait mon père pour aller de chez lui à chez sa mère. Au début, ça s'appelait Montcul, tout simplement. Puis, ça c'est appelé Colombier-Montcul.
> 
> Comme disait Frédéric Dard, qui était une vague voisin, c'est la colline de Montcul, sur La Commode.


arrête de dire que tu as traversé MontCul aussi souvent... ça m'indispose...


----------



## mado (24 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> arrête de dire que tu as traversé MontCul aussi souvent... ça m'indispose...



Et moi donc !


----------



## r0m1 (24 Mars 2006)

la charte , ressaisissez vous , la charte !! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## rezba (24 Mars 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Il me sembait bien. Mais j'ai rien trouvé là dessus, sur l'historique des changements de noms, et je n'ai pas fait confiance à mémoire.



Je n'arrive pas à me rappeler quand ils ont changé les panneaux. D'instinct, j'ai pensé que c'était consécutif à la fusion de Colombier et de Saugnieu, mais elle est bien antérieure, la fusion.



			
				[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> arrête de dire que tu as traversé MontCul aussi souvent... ça m'indispose...



Ça t'indispose ??? Et envoyer des emissaires me rouler des pelles, ça t'indispose ?? 



			
				mado a dit:
			
		

> Et moi donc !



J'aurais tout lu, ici.







Au fait, *Diconne*, en Saone-et-Loire.
215 habitants, dont 112 femmes. Savent pas compter, là-bas.


----------



## alèm (24 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ça t'indispose ??? Et envoyer des emissaires me rouler des pelles, ça t'indispose ??



ah non... ça, non...    

note que je le ferais bien moi-même...  (toi aussi mado, toi aussi... :love




sinon, j'aime bien la charmante vallée de Hem*-Monacu... :love:




*Luc aura noté l'origine alémanique (eh ouais... ) de Hem venant de Heim-  mais ça, c'est déjà bu, n'est-ce pas rezbounet ?


----------



## mado (24 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je n'arrive pas à me rappeler quand ils ont changé les panneaux. D'instinct, j'ai pensé que c'était consécutif à la fusion de Colombier et de Saugnieu, mais elle est bien antérieure, la fusion.




Oui, oui, j'ai vu. Je ne dois pas habiter à Diconne.





			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais tout lu, ici.





Quoique..


----------



## rezba (24 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> sinon, j'aime bien la charmante vallée de Hem-Monacu... :love:



On me dit que Mackie est né aux Lilas ?

Je pensais, vu ses géniteurs, qu'il était venu au monde à *La Queue en Brie*, ce village dont les habitants s'appellent les "sent-du-bout", sûrement.


----------



## rezba (24 Mars 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Quoique..


Décidément, l'atmosphère est détendue, ce soir.


----------



## WebOliver (24 Mars 2006)

J'ai habité y a pas si longtemps de ça D) dans ce bled* (le s se prononce comme un z hein, c'est important...  ). Rien de spécial, si ce n'est que jusqu'à il y a une quinzaine d'années, les habitants de ce charmant village (pleins de bourges soit dit en passant, salut molgow   ) s'appelaient encore les Corsacus. C'était marrant. Le syndic de l'époque, sans doute dénué d'humour, fit changer cette appellation par un tristounet Corsalins.



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Merci, j'osais pas l'dire, il a déjà été posté mais comme nom de ville française, mais mais mais nous aussi on a nos glands



Pas mal pour cette région, à la suite: Aubonne - Gimel - Gland - Etoy - Suscévaz.


* Joli la vue, non, mado?


----------



## macinside (24 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> On me dit que Mackie est né aux Lilas ?
> 
> Je pensais, vu ses géniteurs, qu'il était venu au monde à *La Queue en Brie*, ce village dont les habitants s'appellent les "sent-du-bout", sûrement.




la queue en brie est la commune voisine


----------



## rezba (24 Mars 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la queue en brie est la commune voisine


 La Queue en Brie voisine des Lilas ? Heu.... Faut pas exagérer, quand même ! 


En Pyrénées, on est pas très propre, parfois. Comme à *Sallespisse* (64). Pis des fois on est très propre, comme à *Saleich*...


Bon, vous me ferez remarquer que dans le coin, y'a aussi *Plaisance du Touch*, et *Belbèze*...


----------



## macinside (24 Mars 2006)

la queue en brie est la commune voisin de chez moi


----------



## alèm (24 Mars 2006)

et qui est certain d'être allé un jour à Sure-sur-Sûre, hein ?


----------



## alèm (24 Mars 2006)

[edith]







je dois avoir une photo similaire quelque part...  en provenance de Druyes-les-belles-fontaines... (Sainte Marie-Domitille de la Villa Medicis priez pour moi... )


----------



## La mouette (24 Mars 2006)

j'ai été à confesse ce jour....la charte en a pris un coups :mouais:


----------



## alèm (24 Mars 2006)

La Chattre alèm, la Chatte...


----------



## macam (24 Mars 2006)

petite contribution au topic

je connais une ville en savoie je crois qui s'appelle bellecombe

rien de drole vous allez me dire... non ?
sauf que quand j'y suis allé j'ai rencontré plein de bellecombèses ....


----------



## rezba (24 Mars 2006)

macam a dit:
			
		

> petite contribution au topic
> 
> je connais une ville en savoie je crois qui s'appelle bellecombe
> 
> ...



C'est même Notre-Dame de Bellecombe. Et les habitantes sont donc les dames bellecombèses.


----------



## fredintosh (24 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> [edith]



Et bien-sûr, j'imagine que ce village se situe dans le t*** du c** de la France.


----------



## r0m1 (24 Mars 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Et bien-sûr, j'imagine que ce village se situe dans le t*** du c** de la France.



elle était facile celle là


----------



## alèm (24 Mars 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Et bien-sûr, j'imagine que ce village se situe dans le t*** du c** de la France.




du monde !!! du monde !! sinon, on ne produirait pas l'un des plus merveilleux breuvages dans les alentours... un breuvage doré pour lequel je me damnerais !!


----------



## macelene (24 Mars 2006)

"le Trou d'Enfer" près de Fécamp...  :rateau: sans doute en rapport avec le trou Normand...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2006)

> Pis des fois on est très propre, comme à Saleich...



Il y a un *Salesches* dans le Nord, vers Valenciennes.


----------



## al02 (25 Mars 2006)

Il y a ---> Bez-Bédène dans l'Aveyron.

Et --->  CHILLEURS AUX BOIS 45170 (Loiret)


----------



## katelijn (25 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> [edith]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est pas très habité, non?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2006)

Il y a les noms très courts en trois voire deux lettres. Un célèbre : EU dans le 76. 
(Mais mon préféré dans la toponymie atypique reste une rivière : l'Aa, bien connue des crucidermistes.)

Et la blague de caserne qui va avec sur le Maire... d'Eu.


----------



## alèm (25 Mars 2006)

sachant que la somme garde l'avantage avec Y

un bien beau tiot village que Y...

tu vas à Y ?  






par contre Wikipedia, c'est pas ça



> Arrondissement	Arrondissement d'Abbeville
> Canton	Canton d'Ailly-le-Haut-Clocher


----------



## al02 (25 Mars 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> (Mais mon préféré dans la toponymie atypique reste une rivière : l'Aa, bien connue des *crucidermistes*.)



*Taxidermistes* ?   


Et aujourd'hui, la course du Critérium international passait par la côte de *Barbe-en-Croc*.


----------



## fredintosh (25 Mars 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> *Taxidermistes* ?



ou taxiverbistes ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2006)

Je m'a gourré ! :rateau:  "cruciverbistes"

Edit : "Y" mais bien sûr ! Très fort. 
Ils sont bonates ces picards, d'où les "picards bonates"... :rose: :rateau: :rateau:   

Il y a un ANGRIE dans le Maine et Loire. Il y a toujours 12 hommes en colère dans ce village.  

(J'ai pas remonté le fil dans sa totalité : personne n'a cité le fameux Condom ? Ni London ?)


----------



## macinside (25 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> sachant que la somme garde l'avantage avec Y
> 
> un bien beau tiot village que Y...
> 
> ...




personne ne l'a encore volé celui la ? (il parait que le vole des panneaux coûte une fortune a cette commune)


----------



## WebOliver (25 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> sachant que la somme garde l'avantage avec Y
> 
> un bien beau tiot village que Y...
> 
> tu vas à Y ?


 
Pis, y z'ont leurs maisons en Y aussi. Sont marrants là-bas.


----------



## katelijn (25 Mars 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> personne ne l'a encore volé celui la ? (il parait que le *vole *des panneaux coûte une fortune a cette commune)



ah bon, c'est des turbo moteurs?


----------



## Luc G (25 Mars 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Il y a les noms très courts en trois voire deux lettres. Un célèbre : EU dans le 76.
> (Mais mon préféré dans la toponymie atypique reste une rivière : l'Aa, bien connue des crucidermistes.)
> 
> Et la blague de caserne qui va avec sur le Maire... d'Eu.



Dans les Pyrénées-Orientales, la Cerdagne n'est pas trop mal placée pour ça, en quelques kilomètres tu as :

Ur, Hix (ça ne se prononce pas en gaulois, je précise ), Err, Llo


----------



## alèm (25 Mars 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Pis, y z'ont leurs maisons en Y aussi. Sont marrants là-bas.




euh... on ne dit pas de mal d'une bourgade situé à 10Km de mon terroir...


----------



## WebOliver (25 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> euh... on ne dit pas de mal d'une bourgade situé à 10Km de mon terroir...


 
Du mal? Mes propos ont mal été interprété. Je m'en excuse publiquement.  Et je suis prêt à venir sur place me repentir.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2006)

moi ?????

Chez les Roch (Burdignin 74420 )     


dommage, il y a pas de vosine


----------



## alèm (25 Mars 2006)

pour la peine WebO, tu iras  en pénitance en commune de Gratibus (80)... qui était une de mes joies sur la route des grands-parents ! 

edith : ainsi que Lamotte-Warfusée (prononcez Ouar comme Guerre en anglais... )


----------



## alèm (25 Mars 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> moi ?????
> 
> Chez les Roch (Burdignin 74420 )
> 
> ...




T'habites à Fleury (80) ? 

edith pour en finir avec la Somme (mon terrain de jeu aimé et passé si vous n'aviez pas compris)
Lesb&#339;ufs... 
Maizicourt... 

et la prononciation de Woignarue...  que j'adore tellement on a l'air neuneu...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2006)

La Princesse (Barsac 33720 )


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2006)

> ainsi que Lamotte-Warfusée (prononcez Ouar comme Guerre en anglais... )



çà je connais ! Et puis Mailly-Maillet aussi !


----------



## alèm (26 Mars 2006)

yen a d'autres : Fonches-Fonchettes, Bussus-Bussuel et d'autres hameaux transformés en commune ou petits villages...

j'avais oublié Grattepanche...  qu'il vaut mieux faire que Vers-Sur-Selle...


----------



## Stargazer (26 Mars 2006)

Sinon on peut toujours aller à puttelange-aux lacs en Moselle ..


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2006)

Mont Dauphin 05   JOYEUX 01:love:


----------



## rezba (26 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> T'habites à Fleury (80) ?




Tant qu'à faire, et avec tout le respect que je dois à l'assomme, je  préfère :

T'habite à Fleurie ? (69)


----------



## gKatarn (26 Mars 2006)

Personne n'habite du côté de Tours ?  :rose:


----------



## Galatée (26 Mars 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Et --->  CHILLEURS AUX BOIS 45170 (Loiret)



Dire que j'avais oublié Chilleurs... Et en plus c'est pas loin de Crotte-en-Pithiverais...


----------



## rezba (26 Mars 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Personne n'habite du côté de Tours ?  :rose:




Qu'est-ce que t'appelle à côté ? Parce que toi, t'habites à au moins 100 kms de Tours, non ?


----------



## macinside (26 Mars 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Personne n'habite du côté de Tours ?  :rose:




jouy les tours ?


----------



## gKatarn (26 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que t'appelle à côté ? Parce que toi, t'habites à au moins 100 kms de Tours, non ?


Au moins, voire 200  :love:


----------



## Luc G (26 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tant qu'à faire, et avec tout le respect que je dois à l'assomme, je  préfère :
> 
> T'habite à Fleurie ? (69)



Il y a Fleury d'Aude aussi. Ils font aussi du vin d'ailleurs, même si ce n'est pas le même.


----------



## rezba (28 Mars 2006)

Je boycotte le chateau de la Négly. C'est du vin pour yankee.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je boycotte le chateau de la Négly. C'est du vin pour yankee.



Oh, tu sais, un yankee, s'il à du sucre en poudre à portée de main, même un Chateau Margot fait l'affaire !


----------



## al02 (28 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Oh, tu sais, un yankee, s'il à du sucre en poudre à portée de main, même un Chateau *Margot* fait l'affaire !



Tu parles de la reine *Margot* ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mars 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles de la reine *Margot* ?



Pourquoi ? Ça s'écrit pas comme ça ? Moi, tu sais, je suis un buveur de cidre ...  Bon il n'y a qu'à dire un "Mouton Rotschild" alors, l'essentiel, c'est le sucre en poudre, hein ! :rateau:


----------



## Luc G (28 Mars 2006)

Je suis sûr que certains par ici seraient prêts à tester la version de Georges :

_Quand Margot dégrafait son corsage
Pour donner la gougoutte à son chat,
Tous les gars, tous les gars du village
Étaient là, là, là, là ; étaient là, là, là, là._


----------



## al02 (28 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ? Ça s'écrit pas comme ça ? Moi, tu sais, je suis un buveur de cidre ...  Bon il n'y a qu'à dire un "Mouton Rotschild" alors, l'essentiel, c'est le sucre en poudre, hein ! :rateau:




Cela s'écrie _(sic)_ comme cela !


----------



## toys (7 Avril 2006)

88100 BOLLE (je suis sure qu'un george abit bolle) comprenne qui pourras!


----------



## Tonton Nestor (7 Avril 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> 88100 BOLLE (je suis sure qu'un george abit bolle) comprenne qui pourras!


Attention, ce flim n'est pas un flim sur le cyclimse. Merci de votre compréhension.


----------

